# Sound level going up and down?



## Mvgratz (Mar 4, 2009)

What would cause the sound level comming from my two week old Logitec x-540 speakers to "all of a sudden" start going up and down? I've got a Inspiron 530 that I've been upgradeing over the last month. Here's what it is. Normal size 530, 0RY007 mobo,Vista Home Prem 64, [email protected], 4gb Ram, Corsair modular HX620watt psu, hd1 250gb seagate, hd2 500gb seagate, optiarc DVD+-RW, eVGA 9400gt v/c, Sound Blaster XtremeGamer X-Fi sound card, Samsung 2033sw LCD, and Logitec X-540 5.1 speakers. With the latest Dell Inc. Bios 1.0.16 12/12/2008. Everything seemed to be fine for the first week or so. When I started using the "Creative Media Source" that came with my soundcard to play the audio on my system it was fine for a few days then out of the blue it started the up and down stuff even with the "svm" being used. Since it has the latest "vista64" driver updates that Creative has on their site to down load I'm lost. I made sure that I had disabled my onboard sound in Bios, (G33/G31 intel chipset) I thought it was only the mp3's that I had on my pc doing it during play back but cd's do it too. Now it doesn't matter if I play audio using creatives player, windows media player 11, or windows media center it fluctuates up and down on all of them. What should I try to fix this? Thanks for any and all suggestions as it's driving me crazy!!!:upset:


----------



## Pauldo (Jun 22, 2008)

Have you tried to disable the SVM? If it isn't disabled already.

Pauldo


----------



## Mvgratz (Mar 4, 2009)

It's one of the options on the creative managment center, but yes, I tried it with it on and off. The settings in that player shouldn't affect the way my other players play should it? I took it off the list as primary device to play any type of music/sound. Still no difference. Even when using the windows players that used to work fine.? Should I take my sound card out and see if it still does it? I checked to make sure it was properly seated in the pci slot and it was. Makes me wander if it's the speakers or the sound card.


----------



## Mvgratz (Mar 4, 2009)

Fixed it by uninstalling all the creative drivers and reloading only the ones needed to get use all of my sound cards features. (left all the creative media cnter, creative mp3 player stuff out). Works great now. Must be unresolved issue with Vista64 compatiabily!


----------



## Pauldo (Jun 22, 2008)

Sorry I didn't get to this sooner and thanks for letting us know how you fixed it. I have seen Creative Media Center cause problems on XP so I think that it is more of a Creative problem than an OS problem.

Glad you got it working. :grin:

Pauldo


----------

